
www.reddit.com/etc/passwd - bdz
https://www.reddit.com/etc/passwd
======
elijahwright
I find it most amusing that that link has my logged in username and a password
hash as the last line, when i view it.

~~~
gknoy
It appears based on one's cookie, as it is isn't present if I delete my
cookies.

~~~
s9ix
Here's a dissection:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/ProgrammerHumor/comments/78aa07/red...](https://www.reddit.com/r/ProgrammerHumor/comments/78aa07/reddit_host_a_joke_etcpasswd_with_hashes_for/)

~~~
shallot_router
[https://www.reddit.com/r/ProgrammerHumor/comments/78aa07/red...](https://www.reddit.com/r/ProgrammerHumor/comments/78aa07/reddit_host_a_joke_etcpasswd_with_hashes_for/dottnmn/)

That's a pretty funny easter egg.

~~~
rumdz
Here is the complete table:

    
    
      spez           GbK4WZMpXZgmYlQ+H3/68Q==  shill
      daniel         X03MO1qnZdYdgyfeuILPmQ==  password
      spladug        Xee7PCMnQfRh88zRPBunoA==  yee
      neil           KrljkMfb40Od500MmwsXZw==  hunter2
      neal           Xr4ilOzQ4PCOq3aQ0qbuaQ==  secret
      sam            BtgOsMULSaUJtJ8kJOjIBQ==  dog
      neel           0HfyRN74pw5ep1i9g1L82A==  cat
      kneel          g+Spau2WQ2xiG5gJ4lizCQ==  fish
      kevin          yOjfiVwsrhZrrQJ/3xUzWw==  garbage
      kavin          31PKJoJAynZnDIVm7lRWig==  computer
      kovin          G43Qgw1Fk6OIrzganMC2WA==  fish2
      powerlanguage  A9kE9Zud+aPy76hqmMj3lQ==  eggdog
      robin          q67PjKP5jcE+7susJjzT7Q==  bird
      justin         zRTDI5AgJOcshQqoKNY0pw==  case
      you            bXHoGvP3ISkv0Fxrk0vS+Q==  gullible

------
bluesmoon
TIL: Chrome thinks these passwords are written in Maltese

~~~
thephyber
I'm under the impression Google Translate uses relative character frequencies
to suggest which language.

If you are looking at a page which is mostly hashes, the distribution of the
hash values likely affects which language is suggested.

------
ythn
More context:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/ProgrammerHumor/comments/78aa07/red...](https://www.reddit.com/r/ProgrammerHumor/comments/78aa07/reddit_host_a_joke_etcpasswd_with_hashes_for/)

------
baaj
It's more useful after chrome translates from the original maltese.

------
zyztem
looks like /etc/shadow, not passwd

~~~
tyingq
There was a time when they weren't separate...

~~~
colejohnson66
Explain please?

~~~
MaulingMonkey
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passwd#History](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passwd#History)

tl;dr: Originally, password hashes were stored in /etc/passwd (as the name
might imply). It wasn't until "the mid-1980s" that /etc/shadow was invented to
fix the security hole.

Knowing the quality of consumer grade router firmware, that fix may be
available for your router sometime within the next year </trollface.jpeg>

------
look_lookatme
Finally a page on Reddit that doesn't try ten times to convert you to an app
user if you are using a mobile browser.

~~~
wickawic
with the incredibly dark pattern of saying you can 'continue' to the app with
a big button, or 'go to the mobile site' with small text below. Of course you
are already on the mobile site, so to use this wording is intentionally
malicious.

~~~
snailmailman
Sometimes it won’t let you continue at all without logging in, with “go to the
mobile site” being replaced with “log into the mobile site”

This isn’t consistent though and I only get it maybe once a week. I just give
up and check again later.

~~~
samfriedman
Maybe an A/B test group.

